# [OPEN] in kernel driver tuxonice dell mini 9

## oscurochu

Im not sure if I'm posting in the right spot.

I have the Dell Mini 9 and apparently according to this page I need tuxoniece compiled with my kernel, if im not mistaken. However, while compiling my kernel I didn't find the option for enabling this driver.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_Mini

Can someone help me with this issue? This is a clean install, btw. It took me about 2 hours to compile my kernel the first time. Im not sure exactly how long because I felt asleep after like 45 minutes of waiting for it to compile. I do not want to recompile my kernel unless there is no other choice.

Thanks!Last edited by oscurochu on Wed Aug 05, 2009 6:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cach0rr0

did you emerge gentoo-sources, or tuxonice-sources? 

The latter is what you'd want

If you're still fairly early on in the setup, do:

```

USE="symlink" emerge tuxonice-sources
```

From a shell. That should pull in the kernel source files and relevant patches, update your kernel symlink, so you should be able to just go into /usr/src/linux and be right where you need to be in order to work with the tuxonice patched kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## oscurochu

Do I configure it the same, with make menuconfig?

Do I configure it the same in grub too?

how do I remove gentoo-sources so I dont have anymore than what I need? I don't want them if I should have tuxonice sources instead.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> Do I configure it the same, with make menuconfig?
> 
> 

 

yep. No difference there. All that "gentoo-sources" or "tuxonice-sources" are, are patches to the standard vanilla linux kernel (some irrelevant caveats to that)

No matter which sources set you choose, you can configure them the same way - menuconfig is simply a semi-graphical tool for editing the .config file, regardless of which sources flavour you choose. (over simplified, but for our purposes here this is a good enough explanation)

I have to be careful here, because the TOOL you use is the same (menuconfig), but the options you select whilst within menuconfig may be subtlely different depending upon which sources you choose. For example, as you've found out, gentoo-sources will not have  the tuxonice patches, so you may find new items in the menu that weren't present in gentoo-sources; the inverse of this is true as well

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do I configure it the same in grub too?
> 
> 

 

The basic configuration is the same, yes. You copy the bzImage over, edit grub.conf. Of course, you will need to have done the grub-install --no-floppy at least once to write grub to the MBR; subsequent changes to the kernel, should you decide to make them down the road, or to grub configuration do not require you to do grub-install multiple times - you need only edit grub.conf and copy over the kernel as per usual. 

Now, having said that, what you *put* in grub.conf may vary slightly. Check the doc for any additional considerations, e.g. any extra options you might need to pass on the kernel command line in grub.conf. 

But the basic steps are the same, yes. Again, copy the bzImage over, edit grub.conf appropriately, that's pretty much it - not really different from any other setup, regardless of tuxonice, gentoo-sources, hardened-sources, etc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> how do I remove gentoo-sources so I dont have anymore than what I need? I don't want them if I should have tuxonice sources instead.

 

The two will NOT conflict with each other. The main reason for removing gentoo-sources would be in the interest of saving space. 

Once your kernel symlink is updated so that /usr/src/linux points at your tuxonice-sources directory, you can safely unmerge gentoo-sources via emerge -C gentoo-sources

the other thing to look out for - if you've already built a gentoo-sources kernel, and you then decide to build a kernel from tuxonice-sources, you will need to do a

```
make clean
```

before doing your 

```
make && make modules_install
```

so as to clean out the modules that were built/installed by the old sources. The long and short of it goes like

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

```

(verify this is correct, and points to tuxonice-sources)

```

make clean

make menuconfig

```

(configure to your liking)

```

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-new

```

(or whatever you wish to name your kernel - I use "kernel-new" because it's easy to remember, easy to type, lowers the risk of making a typo in grub.conf)

```

nano -w /etc/grub/grub.conf

```

and configure grub.conf appropriately. If you name your kernel  "kernel-new", your grub.conf would look something like:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo (TuxOnIce)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/sda3

```

replace "kernel-new" with whatever filename you've given bzImage. Replace "sda3" with whatever is the correct for the root partition of your disk. The handbook steps will leave you with an obscenely long name for the kernel, that I don't like because you run the risk of making a typo, which leaves grub unable to find your kernel, requiring you to reboot into the livecd and fix grub.conf

Probably more information than you wanted/needed, but, hope that helps.

----------

## oscurochu

Can I remove the kernel sources first and then install the tuxonice? I just want the list of commands so I know I do it right, including any 'cd' i have to do so i know im in the right directory (I havent booted my computer up for the first time yet, not ready to either)

Im not worried about conflicting sources anymore, but I am worried about disk space. Keep in mind its only a netbook. lol

----------

## DaggyStyle

a bit ot, but why are people keep installing gentoo in a atom based computers? I can't seem to understand this...

----------

## oscurochu

Why did debian make a port to bsd? "Because we can"  :Smile: 

What I don't get is why do people keep installing an operating system that is known to have viruses? Would you rather me install windows 7 on my atom?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> a bit ot, but why are people keep installing gentoo in a atom based computers? I can't seem to understand this...

 

I don't see why you wouldn't. 

It has the same benefits there as anywhere else - sure, more compile tiime, but up until December '08 I was quite happy with Gentoo on a single core Athlon XP - compile time and all. 

In fact it's the limited hardware where Gentoo really shines IMHO.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> Can I remove the kernel sources first and then install the tuxonice? 

 

yep, shouldn't be a problem, just:

```

emerge -C gentoo-sources

emerge tuxonice-sources

```

Once you've done this, verify the symlink is correct with

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

It should have something like:

```

laptop02 ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jul 31 20:25 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r4

```

If so, you're good to go. If it still points back at say, linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4, your symlink is broken, and you need to remove it manually with

(note: NO forward slash on the end of the `rm` command - this IS signifcant, and necessary)

```

rm /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r4 linux

```

then cd /usr/src/linux and configure your kernel as per usual

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Im not worried about conflicting sources anymore, but I am worried about disk space. Keep in mind its only a netbook. lol

 

AH! right, true story, indeed it hadn't clicked. For any packages you have installed already, you can remove the *.bz2 and *.gz from /usr/portage/distfiles. You don't need these any more once a package is installed. Might free ya up some real estate!

----------

## oscurochu

I noticed you said

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> If you're still fairly early on in the setup, do:
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="symlink" emerge tuxonice-sources
> ...

 

How early exactly? I've configured everything on this page, except tuxonic. Most of that page tells you how to write the configuration files. The only part that doesnt involve a config file are kernel settings, and emerging the wireless stuff.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_Mini

is it too late?Last edited by oscurochu on Wed Aug 05, 2009 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> I noticed you said
> 
>  *cach0rr0 wrote:*   If you're still fairly early on in the setup, do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nah mate, you're good to go. As you're still doing the initial setup, you'll not have configured anything just yet that's tied to a piece in the gentoo-sources kernel that wouldn't be in tuxonice-sources. 

I'm thinking out loud here, and not terribly well at that - nearly bedtime. Sift through my gibberish though, youre good to go far as changing kernel sources is concerned.

----------

## oscurochu

is it safe to delete the old kernel sources directory?

emerge tuxonice-sources downloaded linux-2.6.28-tuxonice-r10, is that version ok? its not the version you said i would have

----------

## oscurochu

It was compiling, or doing make for about an hour (UGH this is so aggrivating)

It stopped. Where do I find the log file so i can post it? (or whatever data i should post)

----------

## jw5801

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> It was compiling, or doing make for about an hour (UGH this is so aggrivating)
> 
> It stopped. Where do I find the log file so i can post it? (or whatever data i should post)

 

Did it output any errors? If not, then it probably completed correctly (if you have a bzImage in arch/x86/boot/, then it has), so you're good to go on with the next couple of steps.

On a related note, I believe the tuxonice-sources package has both the gentoo and tuxonice patchsets applied (portage seems to think so, anyway), so there shouldn't be any configuration options at all missing when going from gentoo-sources to tuxonice-sources.

```
[I] sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources

     Available versions:  

        (2.6.28-r10)    2.6.28-r10!b!s

        (2.6.28-r11)    (~)2.6.28-r11!b!s

        (2.6.29-r3)     (~)2.6.29-r3!b!s

        (2.6.29-r4)     (~)2.6.29-r4!b!s

        (2.6.30-r4)     (~)2.6.30-r4!b!s

        {build symlink}

     Installed versions:  2.6.28-r11(2.6.28-r11)!b!s(14:46:05 16/07/09)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.30-r4(2.6.30-r4)!b!s(00:05:49 03/08/09)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/ http://www.tuxonice.net

     [b]Description:         TuxOnIce + Gentoo patchset sources[/b]
```

----------

## oscurochu

I found out what happened. I ran out of disk space, because I didn't delete the gentoo-sources directory. I deleted it, and it compiled without errors.

Now my partition is 98% full again. Now what? Is it safe to remove tuxonice sources?

Thanks!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> I found out what happened. I ran out of disk space, because I didn't delete the gentoo-sources directory. I deleted it, and it compiled without errors.
> 
> Now my partition is 98% full again. Now what? Is it safe to remove tuxonice sources?
> 
> Thanks!

 

i wouldn't 

check /var/tmp and /usr/portage/distfiles

everything in the former should be safe to delete

the .gz and .bz2 in distfiles should be safe to delete

also check and make sure you've deleted stage*.bz2 and portage-latest.bz2 (you would have downloaded this during the handbook's setup)

----------

## oscurochu

93% full now. It helped, not by much.

----------

## cach0rr0

time to 

```

du -h / --max-depth=1

```

lather rinse repeat, figure out where the bulk of your space consumption resides. 

You might look at the possibility of keeping some of the larger files that aren't *always* needed on a compact flash card, or thumb drive, and only inserting it when you need to

e.g. put /usr/portage on /dev/sdb1 (where sdb1 is the sole partition on your compact flash or USB drive), have fstab set to noauto for /usr/portage, and move the existing files onto the htumb drive

or some such, just throwing out ideas

----------

## oscurochu

the bulk was created when compiling my kernel.

after compiling gentoo-sources, the bulk was created. after removing gentoo-sources with emerge, and deleting the gentoo-sources directory the bulk was gone.

after compiling the tuxonice-sources, the bulk was there once again. No other explanation.

What do I need the sources for anyway? can i do a "make clean" or would that affect the reason i keep the sources in the first place?

----------

